# Questions re: Excel AKA Glutaraldehyde



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I did some internet searching on glutaraldehyde (ie. Excel) and I have the following questions:

1. The shelf life of glutaraldehyde is reported to be short and refrigeration is recommended. Any comments on this?

2. Does anyone have any information about the toxicity of inhaled glutaraldehyde, I am assuming some glutaraldehyde would evaporate and circulate throughout my home.

3. Does anyone know if the toxicity of glutaraldehyde varies depending on the pH of the water?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> glutaraldehyde (ie. Excel)


Has it been chemically proven that gluteraldehyde is identical to dilute excel?

"Polycycloglutaracetal, the Primary Component of Flourish Excel™"
An acetal and an aldehyde are very different functional groups.


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

Gomer said:


> Has it been chemically proven that gluteraldehyde is identical to dilute excel?


From Seachems own site, the MSDS for Flourish Excel states

"principal ingredient is glutaraldehyde with ameliorating ingredients"

http://www.seachem.com/support/MSDS.pdf


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

then it seems that Seachem contradicts themself with


> "Polycycloglutaracetal, the Primary Component of Flourish Excel™"





> "principal ingredient is glutaraldehyde with ameliorating ingredients"


Acetal:









Aldehyde


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Could it be that the ameloriating ingredients convert the aldehide to an acetal? Not being a chemist I have no idea.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would say no.


----------



## JJman (Jul 13, 2006)

It's hard for me to believe that it's really glutaraldehyde. I've used glutaraldehyde extensively in my grad school years - to crosslink proteins! If you put this into your tank, you'll get clumps of stuff floating around. Your fish might even stick together..lol...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If I remember, I'll run it on the LCMS and FTIR tomorrow.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Maybe you should not publicly post that though


----------

